# [Risolto] Installare 2 versioni di firefox si può?...sì

## table

Ciao. Mi è sorto un dubbio.

Dite che è possibile installare due versioni di firefox contemporaneamente?

Mi riferisco alla 3 beta di www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin e alla 2.0.0.9 di www-client/mozilla-firefox

In questo momento ho entrambi i pacchetti ma se faccio partire la 2.0.0.9 comunque il sistema mi carica la 3   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

Aspetta un attimo, suppongo che stiamo parlando di firefox-bin (perchè è l'unico di cui vedo la 3) ma non capisco come fai ad averne installato due versioni contemporaneamente visto che non è slotted ...

----------

## Peach

 *table wrote:*   

> Ciao. Mi è sorto un dubbio.
> 
> Dite che è possibile installare due versioni di firefox contemporaneamente?
> 
> Mi riferisco alla 3 beta di www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin e alla 2.0.0.9 di www-client/mozilla-firefox
> ...

 

si può avere installate le due versioni (ma solo una binaria e una compilata), però sappi che condividono la stessa cartella utente con conseguenti sputtanamenti possibili.

in ogni caso l'unico modo è chiamare esplicitamente uno "firefox-bin" e l'altro "firefox"

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   Ciao. Mi è sorto un dubbio.
> 
> Dite che è possibile installare due versioni di firefox contemporaneamente?
> 
> Mi riferisco alla 3 beta di www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin e alla 2.0.0.9 di www-client/mozilla-firefox
> ...

 

è un po' che non uso firefox da sorgenti ma suppongo che non usi solo la stessa cartella utente ma anche lo stesso percorso per l'eseguibile (aka uno sovrascrive l'altro).

----------

## table

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Aspetta un attimo, suppongo che stiamo parlando di firefox-bin (perchè è l'unico di cui vedo la 3) ma non capisco come fai ad averne installato due versioni contemporaneamente visto che non è slotted ...

 

Sto parlando di avere contemporaneamente sia firefox compilato (attualmente 2.0.0.9) che firefox-bin (versione 3). In modo da lanciare l'uno o l'altro a seconda delle mie esigenze.

Se firefox è  installato nella stessa cartella ci potrebbero essere problemi, ma magari esiste un modo x sistemarli   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *table wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Aspetta un attimo, suppongo che stiamo parlando di firefox-bin (perchè è l'unico di cui vedo la 3) ma non capisco come fai ad averne installato due versioni contemporaneamente visto che non è slotted ... 
> 
> Sto parlando di avere contemporaneamente sia firefox compilato (attualmente 2.0.0.9) che firefox-bin (versione 3). In modo da lanciare l'uno o l'altro a seconda delle mie esigenze.
> 
> Se firefox è  installato nella stessa cartella ci potrebbero essere problemi, ma magari esiste un modo x sistemarli  

 

forse puoi crearti un overlay locale in cui metterti uno dei due ebuild e modificarlo per fargli installare in un percorso diverso da quello standard ma non ho idea se (ed eventualmente come) sia possibile...

----------

## Peach

 *table wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Aspetta un attimo, suppongo che stiamo parlando di firefox-bin (perchè è l'unico di cui vedo la 3) ma non capisco come fai ad averne installato due versioni contemporaneamente visto che non è slotted ... 
> 
> Sto parlando di avere contemporaneamente sia firefox compilato (attualmente 2.0.0.9) che firefox-bin (versione 3). In modo da lanciare l'uno o l'altro a seconda delle mie esigenze.
> 
> Se firefox è  installato nella stessa cartella ci potrebbero essere problemi, ma magari esiste un modo x sistemarli  

 

tempo fa per via dei bug presenti nella 2.0.0.7 su xforms avevo installato la .4 da sorgenti e lasciato la versione .7 come binario

usavano la stessa directory utente (ma penso che per questo basti usare un profilo utente diverso) ma l'eseguibile che dovevo usare era firefox-bin per la .7 e firefox per la .4

non ho avuto problemi di sovrascrittura dell'eseguibile "firefox"

non so quindi se nelle ultime versioni sia cambiato qualcosa.

----------

## table

Allora, ho provato, da root ad avviare /opt/firefox/firefox e mi lancia la 3 beta binaria

Se lo avvio da utente normale lo stesso file eseguibile, invece, si avvia la 2.0.0.9 compilata   :Laughing: 

Non ci capisco più nulla   :Very Happy: 

```
ls -ltr /opt/firefox/firefox

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3951 Nov  9 12:52 /opt/firefox/firefox

```

----------

## Peach

 *table wrote:*   

> Allora, ho provato, da root ad avviare /opt/firefox/firefox e mi lancia la 3 beta binaria
> 
> Se lo avvio da utente normale lo stesso file eseguibile, invece, si avvia la 2.0.0.9 compilata  
> 
> Non ci capisco più nulla  
> ...

 

si allora da qualche parte c'è un link simbolico chiamato firefox che ti fa scazzare tutto

quindi fregatene e da utente chiama "firefox" e "firefox-bin" nei casi tu voglia l'uno o l'altro

è impossibile usare lo stesso nome e pensare di avviare due versioni diverse.

----------

## Kernel78

scusa ma se da utente normale lanci firefox-bin cosa succede ?

----------

## table

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> scusa ma se da utente normale lanci firefox-bin cosa succede ?

 

Allora questa è la situazione:

Utente normale:

firefox -> firefox compilato 2.0.0.9

firefox-bin -> firefox compilato 2.0.0.9    :Evil or Very Mad: 

da root invece funge correttamente:

firefox -> firefox compilato 2.0.0.9

firefox-bin -> firefox 3 Beta binario

 :Confused:  Mah

----------

## Kernel78

prova a postare l'output di 

```
qlist mozilla-firefox-bin | grep bin
```

(magari anche per la versione non bin)

P.S. la tua firma è una parodia eretica di quanto si può trovare qui, quella del coltellino svizzero di sicuro è copiata.

----------

## Peach

 *table wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   scusa ma se da utente normale lanci firefox-bin cosa succede ? 
> 
> Allora questa è la situazione:
> 
> Utente normale:
> ...

 

forse è il caso di fare chiarezza su cosa e come installano le cose le due ebuild

emergi portage-utils 

e dai:

```
 for i in `qlist mozilla-firefox-bin | grep -E "(firefox-bin$)|(firefox$)"`; do ls -l $i; done;
```

e poi vediamo

----------

## table

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> prova a postare l'output di 
> 
> ```
> qlist mozilla-firefox-bin | grep bin
> ```
> ...

 

```
qlist mozilla-firefox-bin | grep bin

/opt/firefox/firefox-bin

/usr/bin/firefox-bin

/usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox-bin-icon.png

/usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox-bin.desktop

/etc/revdep-rebuild/10firefox-bin

/etc/env.d/71firefox-bin
```

```
qlist mozilla-firefox | grep bin

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgtkxtbin.so

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/res/html/gopher-binary.gif

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/gtkxtbin/gtkxtbin.h

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/gtkxtbin/gtk2xtbin.h

/usr/bin/firefox

/opt/firefox/firefox-bin

/usr/bin/firefox-bin

/usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox-bin-icon.png

/usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox-bin.desktop

/etc/revdep-rebuild/10firefox-bin

/etc/env.d/71firefox-bin
```

EDIT:

```
for i in `qlist mozilla-firefox-bin | grep -E "(firefox-bin$)|(firefox$)"`; do ls -l $i; done;

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7788 Nov  9 12:52 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3951 Nov  9 12:52 /opt/firefox/firefox

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 374 Nov 29 10:05 /usr/bin/firefox-bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32 Nov 29 10:05 /etc/revdep-rebuild/10firefox-bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22 Nov 29 10:05 /etc/env.d/71firefox-bin
```

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> P.S. la tua firma è una parodia eretica di quanto si può trovare qui, quella del coltellino svizzero di sicuro è copiata.

 

Sì ma Steven è il migliore   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> *

 

Scusate ma non basta confrontare l'output di:

```
which firefox

which firefox-bin
```

e poi, nel caso, analizzare le differenze del path tra i due utenti?

```
echo ${PATH}
```

EDIT:

 *table wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   P.S. la tua firma è una parodia eretica di quanto si può trovare qui, quella del coltellino svizzero di sicuro è copiata. 
> 
> Sì ma Steven è il migliore  

 

L'unica lista é questa. Le altre sono OT, quindi violano le linee guida  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

qlist fa casino (edit: in realtà la ricerca è generica se non si specifica l'opzione -e )

ti prego usa questi due comandi così siamo sicuri:

```
for i in `qlist -e mozilla-firefox-bin | grep -E "(firefox-bin$)|(firefox$)"`; do ls -l $i; done;
```

```
for i in `qlist -e mozilla-firefox | grep firefox$`; do ls -l $i; done;
```

----------

## table

 *Peach wrote:*   

> qlist fa casino (edit: in realtà la ricerca è generica se non si specifica l'opzione -e )
> 
> ti prego usa questi due comandi così siamo sicuri:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
table@localhost ~ $ for i in `qlist -e mozilla-firefox-bin | grep -E "(firefox-bin$)|(firefox$)"`; do ls -l $i; done;

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7788 Nov  9 12:52 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3951 Nov  9 12:52 /opt/firefox/firefox

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 374 Nov 29 10:05 /usr/bin/firefox-bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32 Nov 29 10:05 /etc/revdep-rebuild/10firefox-bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22 Nov 29 10:05 /etc/env.d/71firefox-bin

```

```
table@localhost ~ $ for i in `qlist -e mozilla-firefox | grep firefox$`; do ls -l $i; done;

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5235 Nov 27 14:48 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 382 Nov 27 14:48 /usr/bin/firefox
```

@randomaze

normal user:

```
table@localhost ~ $ which firefox

/usr/bin/firefox

table@localhost ~ $ which firefox-bin

/usr/bin/firefox-bin

```

root:

```
localhost table # which firefox

/usr/bin/firefox

localhost table # which firefox-bin

/usr/bin/firefox-bin

```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

beh io ho scoperto questo (ho solo firefox-bin attualmente installato):

```
$ whereis firefox

firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /usr/X11R6/bin/firefox /usr/bin/X11/firefox

$ qfile firefox

x11-plugins/noscript (/opt/firefox)

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin (/opt/firefox)

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin (/opt/firefox/firefox)

$ qfile -e /usr/bin/firefox 

$ cat /usr/bin/firefox 

#!/bin/sh

#

# Stub script to run mozilla-launcher.  We used to use a symlink here

# but OOo brokenness makes it necessary to use a stub instead:

# http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78890

export MOZILLA_LAUNCHER=firefox-bin

export MOZILLA_LIBDIR=/opt/firefox

export MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH=${MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH:-/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins}

exec /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher "$@"

$
```

...non so, ma non vorrei che l'ebuild binaria ti abbia sovrascritto con questo script in /usr/bin/ quella installata da sorgenti.. puoi verificare?

edit

oppure il mio è un refuso di una vecchia installazione che non è stato tolto per ragioni a  me oscure

----------

## Kernel78

Piccolo OT, scusate

 *Peach wrote:*   

> grep -E "(firefox-bin$)|(firefox$)"`

 

è più elegante e compatto scriverlo in questo modo grep -E 'firefox(-bin)?$'

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Piccolo OT, scusate
> 
>  *Peach wrote:*   grep -E "(firefox-bin$)|(firefox$)"` 
> 
> è più elegante e compatto scriverlo in questo modo grep -E 'firefox(-bin)?$'

 

giustissimo ot, ogni tanto mi inceppo su regexp varie  :Wink:  grazie

----------

## table

```
table@localhost ~ $ qfile -e /usr/bin/firefox

www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.9 (/usr/bin/firefox)

table@localhost ~ $ qfile -e /usr/bin/firefox-bin

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.0_beta1 (/usr/bin/firefox-bin)

table@localhost ~ $ ls -ltr /usr/bin/firefo*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 382 Nov 27 14:48 /usr/bin/firefox

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 374 Nov 29 10:05 /usr/bin/firefox-bin
```

inoltre

```
table@localhost ~ $ cat /usr/bin/firefox

#!/bin/sh

#

# Stub script to run mozilla-launcher.  We used to use a symlink here

# but OOo brokenness makes it necessary to use a stub instead:

# http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78890

export MOZILLA_LAUNCHER=firefox

export MOZILLA_LIBDIR=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox

export MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH=${MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH:-/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins}

exec /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher "$@"

table@localhost ~ $ cat /usr/bin/firefox-bin

#!/bin/sh

#

# Stub script to run mozilla-launcher.  We used to use a symlink here

# but OOo brokenness makes it necessary to use a stub instead:

# http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78890

export MOZILLA_LAUNCHER=firefox-bin

export MOZILLA_LIBDIR=/opt/firefox

export MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH=${MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH:-/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins}

exec /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher "$@"

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

vediamo dove va a cercarsi gli eseguibili l'utente e root:

posta 

```
echo $PATH ; groups
```

per i due.

----------

## randomaze

 *table wrote:*   

> normal user:
> 
> ```
> table@localhost ~ $ which firefox
> 
> ...

 

Da quello che ha scritto peach quel /usr/bin/firefox é un wrapper (che se non ricordo male potrebbe appartenere a mozilla-launcher o qualcosa di simile)... quindi la logica é tutta dentro al file /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher.

Il quale direi che viene influenzato dalle variabili di ambiente (e questo dovrebbe spiegare le differenze tra gli utenti)

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il quale direi che viene influenzato dalle variabili di ambiente....

 

giusta affermazione

teoricamente però invocando direttamente l'eseguibile di firefox senza il wrapper dovresti essere apposto

cmq vediamo

----------

## table

 *Peach wrote:*   

> vediamo dove va a cercarsi gli eseguibili l'utente e root:
> 
> posta 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

utente:

```
table@localhost ~ $ echo $PATH ; groups

/bin:/usr/bin

disk wheel audio cdrom video cdrw usb users plugdev games vmware

```

root:

```
localhost table # echo $PATH ; groups

/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> vediamo dove va a cercarsi gli eseguibili l'utente e root:
> 
> posta 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il path non é altrimenti lo avremmo visto con which.

Date un occhiata a quel file usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher. 

Se non é uno script aprite il sorgente  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## table

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   vediamo dove va a cercarsi gli eseguibili l'utente e root:
> 
> posta 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Come direbbe Steven.... è uno script   :Laughing: 

EDIT: in questo momento vi sto scrivendo da firefox-bin con utente normale.

Il problema era che un'istanza del firefox compilato era rimasta aperta. E i due non possono funzionare contemporaneamente.

Scusatemi se vi ho ho fatto dannare per una mia bravata   :Laughing: 

E come direbbe Steven..... Matto il tag Risolto   :Shocked:   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

non capisco sinceramente come mai da utente chiamando firefox-bin ti lanci firefox.. non ha senso

lanciando con il path assoluto da riga di comando hai lo stesso risultato?

```
/usr/bin/firefox-bin
```

```
/opt/firefox/firefox-bin
```

----------

## table

 *Peach wrote:*   

> non capisco sinceramente come mai da utente chiamando firefox-bin ti lanci firefox.. non ha senso
> 
> lanciando con il path assoluto da riga di comando hai lo stesso risultato?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

in questo momento vi sto scrivendo da firefox-bin con utente normale.

Il problema era che un'istanza del firefox compilato era rimasta aperta. E i due non possono funzionare contemporaneamente.

Scusatemi se vi ho ho fatto dannare per una mia bravata  :Laughing: 

E come direbbe Steven..... Matto il tag Risolto  :Shocked:   :Wink: 

Grazie soprattutto a te Peach   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *table wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   non capisco sinceramente come mai da utente chiamando firefox-bin ti lanci firefox.. non ha senso
> 
> lanciando con il path assoluto da riga di comando hai lo stesso risultato?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie a te, stavi per farmi rischiare la pazzia.  :Wink: 

si, cmq mi ero io dimenticato di far notare che chiaramente contemporaneamente non possono essere eseguiti... ma forse si: se riesci a creare un nuovo profilo per ff3 si dovrebbe risolvere... vedi un po

----------

## table

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   
> 
> in questo momento vi sto scrivendo da firefox-bin con utente normale.
> 
> Il problema era che un'istanza del firefox compilato era rimasta aperta. E i due non possono funzionare contemporaneamente.
> ...

 

Sì in effetti facevo il classico errore del bue lesso   :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

E la maledizione di Chuck Norris!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## table

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E la maledizione di Chuck Norris!!!  

 

 :Laughing: 

Mi trovo bene con la doppia versione. E la beta 3 è velocissima, mi sembra di vedere Opera come rapidità di rendering. E occupa anche meno RAM della 2.0.0.9.

Complimenti agli sviluppatori , oggi mi sento felice   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Nel caso in cui firefox3 e firefox2 non abbiamo profili coesistenti, t sarà sufficiente crearne 2 separati e poi richiamare i 2 binari passandogli come parametro le opzioni relative alla scelta esplicita del profilo. sui forum di mozilla.org o mozillaitalia.org trovi tutte le info, è quasi una FAQ

----------

## Peach

segnalo questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644606-highlight-.html

praticamente spiega che la flag xulrunner non è visibile, e dovrebbe venire disabilitata per evitare questi casini  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

